# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Rions un peu avec Debian

## Jipt

Bonjour,

trouv par hasard dans /etc/udev/ un fichier nomm links.conf qui contient a, et je n'ai pas pu rsister :
******

```

```

******
" Hic sunt leones. " j'ai cherch :



> Une autre expression consacre, utilise par les cartographes romains et mdivaux pour annoter les *zones inconnues* de leurs cartes, tait  Hic sunt Leones  (en latin, littralement,  Ici sont des lions ).


C'est moi qui ai mis en gras.
Il faudrait que je cherche le fichier qui utilise ce .conf mais je n'ai pas trop le temps.
 ::coucou::

----------

